# Q6600 cpu cooler recommendations



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

ok, i purchased a q6600 now i need a cooler for it (assuming stock is noisy ans inefficient)

i had a big bulky (but not huge) heatpipe cooler and figured anything good would need heatpipes too but i would like it to be fairly compact if possible. its going in a standard size mid tower with side fan.

i know i will get twenty different recommendations but thats why im asking, to get ideas.

what do you guys recommend that cools great, is priced below $40, and is not huge?


----------



## Chewy (Dec 22, 2007)

Curious as to how the AC frezer pro does with a quad.. I think it would do decent, not as good as top end but you get my drift  

 Is yours a g0 or b3?


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134&Tpk=arctic+cooler+freezer+7+pro


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

The Freezer pro is a good cooler at a very good price, it is not great with a quad though, I have owned 2 and been very happy with them but I strongly recommend my cooler, the Scythe Mine Rev B, it's not as big as the Infinity etc, is within your price range etc and as you can see, gets rave reviews, I have added a couple of extra fans and with those it will perform as good as the VERY best at a good price, put it this way, it gets my E6850 to almost 4.5Gig!!!  I have just installed my new Quad tonight and I dont push things until they have bedded in so I have it at 3.6Gig aon 1.39V at present, the cores are idleing at 30C :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185023


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, nothing "compact" will cool the Q6600 very well once it's overclocked, even if it's a GO. The Freezer pro worked ok for me for a while, but I lapped mine, and used MX-2. I've used 2 other Cpu coolers with my Quad, th Enzotech Ultra-X and a Zerotherm Nirvana. Both of which is capable of cooling my Quad very well at 3.7Ghz. actually, out of the high end coolers I've ever used, this Zerotherm is the best.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> The Freezer pro is a good cooler at a very good price, it is not great with a quad though, I have owned 2 and been very happy with them but I strongly recommend my cooler, the Scythe Mine Rev B, it's not as big as the Infinity etc, is within your price range etc and as you can see, gets rave reviews, I have added a couple of extra fans and with those it will perform as good as the VERY best at a good price, put it this way, it gets my E6850 to almost 4.5Gig!!!  I have just installed my new Quad tonight and I dont push things until they have bedded in so I have it at 3.6Gig aon 1.39V at present, the cores are idleing at 30C :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185023



I've tested the Scythe Mine Rev. B with my Quad. The Zerotherm is 3-4 degrees better, though not many have tried it. Actually, my Enzotech Ultra-X was dead even with the Scythe, and owned the Tuniq Tower.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> I've tested the Scythe Mine Rev. B with my Quad. The Zerotherm is 3-4 degrees better, though not many have tried it. Actually, my Enzotech Ultra-X was dead even with the Scythe, and owned the Tuniq Tower.



Bet it aint 3 degrees better with my 2 extra 90mm fans on it though!  they dropped my idle by 7C and load by 12C


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, it says alot for a relatively unknown cooler like this Zerotherm, when it would take a 2 90mm mod to beat it. The Zerotherm is stock, but does have MX-2 under it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Well, it says alot for a relatively unknown cooler like this Zerotherm, when it would take a 2 90mm mod to beat it. The Zerotherm is stock, but does have MX-2 under it.



Yeah, TBH that sounds really good.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> out of the high end coolers I've ever used, this Zerotherm is the best.



which Zerotherm?


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

im using the noctua 09 right now and it is really good on my prescott but it is 90mmx120mm fin size and stands 5" tall. i was hoping for something that is not close to touching the side panel, that being said cooling is more important than free space.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

The Zerotherm Nirvana NV120...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011


----------



## trt740 (Dec 22, 2007)

trt740 said:


> best cooler period for air Thermalright ultra extreme120, Thermalright ultra 120, then Tuniq Tower, then Scythe Infintiy , and the Zerotherm Nirvana NV120 would be next . The  Thermalright Ultima 90 and  Enzotech Ultra-X for smaller less problems fitting in your case. The best deal is this cooler it almost matches the Ultra extreme but is 20.00 less http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thul1.html 39.00 and it was the air cooler king before the extreme. they match tec cooling and water most times.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

trt740 said:


>



Tom, you may have read some reviews on this, but I've tested the Tuniq Tower with my Quad, and the Nirvana cools it better by a couple degrees.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

I do agree that the Ultima 90 or Ultra-X is probably the best of the "lower profile" coolers. I loved my Enzotech.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 22, 2007)

How tall is this Zerotherm guys?Will it fit into my case?I want a better cooler but don't want something massive.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

It SHOULD fit in your case. It's not as tall as a Tuniq Tower. If you worry about clearance at all, you should give the Enzotech a shot. Little known brand, but excellent cooler.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

if anyone can use a small cmpact standup type 3 heatpipe cpu cooler for amd of intel 775 check this deal out
*its absolutely free before 12/31/07*
im sure this isnt good for the Q6600 or any top end processors but if you have a midsize cpu this could be a steal

its on sale for $15 and has a $15 mir = *FREE* http://www.svc.com/rr-cch-l9u1-gp.html 

merry christmas!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

link??


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, by the way, I just measured the Zerotherm for you. It's 5.8". The Enzotech is only 4".


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2007)

keakar said:


> ok, i purchased a q6600 now i need a cooler for it (assuming stock is noisy ans inefficient)
> 
> i had a big bulky (but not huge) heatpipe cooler and figured anything good would need heatpipes too but i would like it to be fairly compact if possible. its going in a standard size mid tower with side fan.
> 
> ...



my advice, since i just built 3 quads this week for customers.

Stock cooler is pretty good if you have a G0 model quad, as they undervolt really well at stock clocks.
Stock cooling got 3GHz at 1.30v for all 3 systems, 60C load (core temp reading, highest core 32C ambient)

For better cooling i recommend thermalright products, some other great coolers don't seem to work too well with quads (Cooling baseplates don't perfectly match up, so two cores run hot while the other two are cooled properly)

Thermalright Ultima-90 is compact, uses a 92mm or 120mm fan and a member of this forum has reached 3.6GHz on it - i suggest 2x92mm fan and 3.2-3.4GHz OC is possible with this combination.

Thermalright Ultra 120-Extreme is my recommendation, simply because i have one as its the best cooler i'ev used so far - it IS quite large (and expensive) however, especially with 2x120mm fans on it.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

the Thermalright Ultima-90 and ZEROtherm BTF90 92mm Silent UFO are still very big though but they are on the list of top choices


i have to admit i am very tempted by the Thermaltake CL-P0370 TMG I1 for only $27 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106085&Tpk=Thermaltake+TMG+I1

does anyone think they are any good?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2007)

I know nothing about that product, but with the exception of their toughpower PSU lines i think every thermaltake product is crap. The brand is well known for excessive advertising and crappy products.

Anyone with direct experience with THIS cooler, please comment - i'm only speaking of the brand as a whole.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

Mussels said:


> I know nothing about that product, but with the exception of their toughpower PSU lines i think every thermaltake product is crap. The brand is well known for excessive advertising and crappy products.
> 
> Anyone with direct experience with THIS cooler, please comment - i'm only speaking of the brand as a whole.



well one feature that looks good about it is the fan seems easy to drop in a case fan replacement and its a little smaller than the other coolers, it looks like a copy of the arctic 7 but with an extra heatpipe and without the custom type fan, just lookin at it


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

Mussels said:


> my advice, since i just built 3 quads this week for customers.
> 
> Stock cooler is pretty good if you have a G0 model quad, as they undervolt really well at stock clocks.
> Stock cooling got 3GHz at 1.30v for all 3 systems, 60C load (core temp reading, highest core 32C ambient)
> ...



2 questions then
1 is stock cooling noisy? if yes then dont need to answer #2
2 is stock cooling as good as cheap aftermarket coolers?

well i dont think i need better cooling then stock since i wont be overclocking but intel has a rep for poor stock cooling is all. plus i am totally anal about noise so it has to be quiet or i will rip off the fan and start modding silent case fans on it so big and noisy is not for me. i rather have it run warmer it it will be quieter.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a Q6600 B3 stepping and I'm going to purchase the Tuniq Tower for my CPU soon. Or possibly the Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd recommend the Gigabyte GH-PCU23-VE Rocket because: It costs $32, has a front-panel speed control, has low rpm, high CFM = quieter, efficient.

Images coutesy: Newegg.com


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

btarunr said:


> I'd recommend the Gigabyte GH-PCU23-VE Rocket because: It costs $32, has a front-panel speed control, has low rpm, high CFM = quieter, efficient.



well at 112 x 112 x 175mm its bigger than anything mentioned so far so i'll pass on that one but thanks for the suggestion anyway


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2007)

keakar said:


> 2 questions then
> 1 is stock cooling noisy? if yes then dont need to answer #2
> 2 is stock cooling as good as cheap aftermarket coolers?
> 
> well i dont think i need better cooling then stock since i wont be overclocking but intel has a rep for poor stock cooling is all. plus i am totally anal about noise so it has to be quiet or i will rip off the fan and start modding silent case fans on it so big and noisy is not for me. i rather have it run warmer it it will be quieter.



the fans are temp controlled, so that depends on your motherboard and how it lets you tweak it.

If you undervolt your CPU, the temps and therefore noise will go down anyway - and you can always take off the stock heatsink and suspend a normal fan over the top (when i was on socket 939, i just placed a 140mm fan that covered CPU ram and NB in one go - was silent and awesome)

I'm a silent/quiet PC guy, and i can say the intel cooler on the conroes and above is quite good. its not the noisemonster the presscotts had, because these CPU's are actually quite cold running.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

Mussels said:


> the fans are temp controlled, so that depends on your motherboard and how it lets you tweak it.
> 
> If you undervolt your CPU, the temps and therefore noise will go down anyway - and you can always take off the stock heatsink and suspend a normal fan over the top (when i was on socket 939, i just placed a 140mm fan that covered CPU ram and NB in one go - was silent and awesome)
> 
> I'm a silent/quiet PC guy, and i can say the intel cooler on the conroes and above is quite good. its not the noisemonster the presscotts had, because these CPU's are actually quite cold running.



well i have a q6600 on a gigabyte P35 DS3L and the psu is a push pull 2 fan setup front to back so it has no intake fan right above the cpu. i will have a low volume Stythe S-Flex 120mm rear fan which will be the only case exhaust fan besides what the psu pulls. it should be a low volume negative pressure airflow setup. i will have a ARCTIC COOLING Accelero S1 on a 8800GT fanless but i plan to have a fan on the bottom of the case blowing up into its fins. the case i bought has a 250mm side panel fan but i plan to remove it for clearance reasons and just have that big open grill to let in fresh air. then again im still undecided, i might return the case and get something different.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2007)

i'd suggest an intake fan, if only to cool the hard drives  (you didnt mention an intake)

S1 on GT is good, they work well passive (i have the same in my mini system)

you should be able to just drop the voltage to 1.25V or so in the bios, simple as that. The fans really arent that load, just make sure you check the mobo options under hardware monitoring in the bios, cause it may not have the quiet fan options on by default.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

Mussels said:


> i'd suggest an intake fan, if only to cool the hard drives  (you didnt mention an intake)
> 
> S1 on GT is good, they work well passive (i have the same in my mini system)
> 
> you should be able to just drop the voltage to 1.25V or so in the bios, simple as that. The fans really arent that load, just make sure you check the mobo options under hardware monitoring in the bios, cause it may not have the quiet fan options on by default.



well if you saw the size of that 250mm fan grill, its a 10" circle right over the motherboard where the cpu and gpu are so its damn near half the side panel is open from the rear of the drive bays to the back of the case. i dont see what an intake could do, it would just add noise. i have the hard drive in one of those heatsink enclosures with cooling fins all around, it never gets more than slightly warm so it is cooled passively as well and needs no fan.


----------



## keakar (Dec 22, 2007)

well i think i will make my choice between these two coolers that are very simular.

if its not asking too much can i get some opinions as to which of these two would be the best choice as far as cooling and being the most quiet.

Thermaltake CL-P0370 92mm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106085

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

thermaltake has 4 heatpipes and the artic 7 has 3 heatpipes otherwise they look about the same design and size.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2007)

i vote on the freezer 7, i have seen one used on a quad core, and it was silent when using that mobos default fan control.

The fan on it is 4 pin as well, so the mobos fan control works. With intel boards, if its only a 3 pin fan, the mobos fan controller cant slow the fan.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

The only thing I don't like with the Freezer pro is the push pins. It's seated just like the stock heatsink. They never feel quite as secure as they should be. I prefer having a backplate.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

Mussels, how did lapping your Q6600 affect temps?


----------



## panchoman (Dec 22, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=47698

the enzotech is a great cooler, it falls into the top 5 intel cpu coolers @ frosty i think


----------



## trog100 (Dec 22, 2007)

the artic freezer is good.. its quiet and its cheapish.. i would say go with that..

trog


----------



## trt740 (Dec 22, 2007)

read this thread it compares the Enzotech and Ultima I have owned them both now http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46062 So you know the Enzotech is the best looking device I have ever seen and does cool well enough I'm just totally shocked how well the Ultimas did by comparison it even beat my old Scythe infinity and it's twice it's size. The Enzotech wins in the first 20 or so minutes but after that thats when the Ultima shines.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 22, 2007)

well my e6750 running at 3.2 gig while browsing reads 19 C.. thats with all fans running half speed at 6 volts for quietness.. the cpu fan reads 1200 rpm.. its max is 2600 rpm.. 

i am using the artic freezer pro.. say no more..

trog

ps.. i just turned off the fan control.. CPU fan speed is now 2500 rpm and the temp has dropped to 18 C.. which kinda suggests its near case ambient otherwise there would be a bigger temp drop..


----------



## keakar (Dec 23, 2007)

i had the crazy idea that since the thermaltake has 4 heatpipes, it might cool better than the ac7 but no one apparently has one or knows anyone using it so i have nothing to say if its crap or if its an unbelievably good cooler.

logic dictates that when in doubt go with what you know, so i guess the best choice has to be the AC7.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Mussels, how did lapping your Q6600 affect temps?



2 cores were around 55C load, while the other two were in the 70's - it only really helped in that my IHS was very uneven (convex) and so was my ultra-120E.


----------



## RottnJP (Dec 23, 2007)

If you like the quiet PC, Newegg still has the middle SFLEX (1200 RPM, 49 CFM @ 20.1 DB) on sale for $15, and free shipping.  Great deal on those.  I recently got one to hang off my TR 120 Extreme, and liked it so much I got another one even though my stock Cooler-Master 120s are pretty decent.  The SFLEX moves really decent air, and I had to get my ear about a foot from it before I could hear it at all.  

Also, the Scythe Ninja is on sale & free shipping- $40 delivered.  If you are not overclocking it is a really good cooler, and it is happiest at those lower flows.  Might be worth looking at too.  (Although the zerotherm nirvana looks like a pretty solid choice.)


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 23, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Oh, by the way, I just measured the Zerotherm for you. It's 5.8". The Enzotech is only 4".



Thanks Paulieg. I believe my coolermaster has 8 inches clearance. I want the Nirvana.


----------



## keakar (Dec 25, 2007)

RottnJP said:


> If you like the quiet PC, Newegg still has the middle SFLEX (1200 RPM, 49 CFM @ 20.1 DB) on sale for $15, and free shipping.  Great deal on those.  I recently got one to hang off my TR 120 Extreme, and liked it so much I got another one even though my stock Cooler-Master 120s are pretty decent.  The SFLEX moves really decent air, and I had to get my ear about a foot from it before I could hear it at all.
> 
> Also, the Scythe Ninja is on sale & free shipping- $40 delivered.  If you are not overclocking it is a really good cooler, and it is happiest at those lower flows.  Might be worth looking at too.  (Although the zerotherm nirvana looks like a pretty solid choice.)



ya i think i'll pick up that s-flex, thanks for the heads up


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 25, 2007)

trog100 said:


> well my e6750 running at 3.2 gig while browsing reads 19 C.. thats with all fans running half speed at 6 volts for quietness.. the cpu fan reads 1200 rpm.. its max is 2600 rpm..
> 
> i am using the artic freezer pro.. say no more..
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the onboard readings aren't so accurate. The freezer PRO has fairly decent performance but its not what I'd really look at these days. Look at something such as a thermalright HR-01 Plus, its a new cooler, it performs around the same as the Ultra 120, but is cheaper at the same time.

EDIT: HR-01 costs around $60 USD though :\... but hey only $20 difference.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Unfortunately, the onboard readings aren't so accurate. The freezer PRO has fairly decent performance but its not what I'd really look at these days. Look at something such as a thermalright HR-01 Plus, its a new cooler, it performs around the same as the Ultra 120, but is cheaper at the same time.
> 
> EDIT: HR-01 costs around $60 USD though :\... but hey only $20 difference.



the HR-01 is actually rather old, and was designed for passive use, ducted to the rear case fan.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Thanks Paulieg. I believe my coolermaster has 8 inches clearance. I want the Nirvana.



Good choice, let me know what your temps are like after you get it installed.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 29, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Good choice, let me know what your temps are like after you get it installed.



Guys, this one's on its way. What a deal, free shipping to. But being a spaz that I am I paid $15 for 2nd day shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011


----------



## tostator (Dec 29, 2007)

The best is the most expensive. The best is thermalright ultra 120 extreme. If you won't overclock your processor, stock cooler should be enough. Just control the fan speed via bios (if your MoBo supports it) for noise. Q6600 tolerates near 60 ºC without problem.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 29, 2007)

Sythe Ninja with a 120mmx35mm@800rpm with thermal sensor 

I set it up for a customer right after I set my pc up with a 9700LED and I must say I was greatly impressed... No noise very low core temps (TAT full load average 47C)...Oh! the cpu was in fact a Q6600 @3.2 ghz.... I am actually thinking about changing mine for one of those!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

as said a million times, TAT isnt accurate on G0 chips. use the latest coretemp beta.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 30, 2007)

#1 Scythe Infinity!!  (It has a new name now) It was THE best cooler for keeping my e6600 at 3.6 on air.  Swap out the fan on it though. The one Scythe used is a tad on the slow side imo. I replaced it with a Masscool ballbearing fan.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 30, 2007)

Mussels said:


> as said a million times, TAT isnt accurate on G0 chips. use the latest coretemp beta.




What about b3 chips?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm, I could not get TAT to run at all with my GO...


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> What about b3 chips?



it works but core temps is better


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> it works but core temps is better



Yeah, core temp is best, especially with "temp to tjunction" option.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> What about b3 chips?



its accurate on B3, 15C out on G0 (and not just quads)


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

Mussels said:


> its accurate on B3, 15C out on G0 (and not just quads)



That 15c off is because it's core temps not cpu temps. It's dead on with my GO.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 30, 2007)

speaking of which, have you shipped it yet, Paulie?

I'd personally go Scythe Mine (rev. B) or I'd watercool if I had the money


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/scythe_infinity

Here's a little better review. Note the fan speed on the infinity compaired to the others. When used with a faster fan I saw another 4-5c knocked off which would put it in the lead.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2214&page=5


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 30, 2007)

retail fan is fine up to 3ghz... on a Q6600 G0
As long as you seated it well in the first place with AS5 or equivalent.

Ran mine for the last couple of months like that no worries, even did a bench at 3.4ghz for 3Dmark06 with no worries but left it at 3ghz.

I now have the Thermalright Ultra 120 with 12cm Noctua NF12 1200rpm fan and am sitting cooler at 3.4ghz at 1.45v
Its a great cooler for quads, but have PECI enabled in your bios for coretemp to get the temps right or theyll read a lot hotter


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 30, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> retail fan is fine up to 3ghz... on a Q6600 G0
> As long as you seated it well in the first place with AS5 or equivalent.
> 
> Ran mine for the last couple of months like that no worries, even did a bench at 3.4ghz for 3Dmark06 with no worries but left it at 3ghz.
> ...



Is there a PECI option in bios on my p5b?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 5, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Good choice, let me know what your temps are like after you get it installed.



Guys, got the Nirvana in and I'm a little disappointed. I went from high 30's low 40's idle to mid 30's with the Nivana. Am I asking too much? Is that pretty good temps around 3g on a b3? I will have to say it made a big diff under load. High 50's flirting with 60 with old cooler. Now it doesn't budge over 49. This is with the fan set to medium speed. High is just to loud. I wonder if it can hold these temps if I started moving up fsb along with vcore? Also, there was no instructions on applying paste. Just a tiny bit like as5 or what? Could I have put too much on?


----------



## xu^ (Jan 5, 2008)

check my specs for cpu and cooler..

im running low to mid 40s just tootling rnd in windows/browsing etc and if i run a demanding game its hitting 60 ish (65c in P95 small ffts) is that ok ? seems hot to me lol.

if its ok wats it safe to go to temp wise if i try bumping up a bit more?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 5, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> check my specs for cpu and cooler..
> 
> im running low to mid 40s just tootling rnd in windows/browsing etc and if i run a demanding game its hitting 60 ish (65c in P95 small ffts) is that ok ? seems hot to me lol.
> 
> if its ok wats it safe to go to temp wise if i try bumping up a bit more?



Thats too hot for me under load. Mid to upper 50's was too hot for me. I believe 65 is max for quad. So to me 60 would be max. The Freezer Pro I think is a little too weak for a quad. Maybe I'm ok then compared to your setup because my b3 is supposed to run hotter than your go and I'm probably 10c under you.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Thats too hot for me under load. Mid to upper 50's was too hot for me. I believe 65 is max for quad. So to me 60 would be max. The Freezer Pro I think is a little too weak for a quad. Maybe I'm ok then compared to your setup because my b3 is supposed to run hotter than your go and I'm probably 10c under you.



no, 100 is the max for the quads with the general consensus being 70-75C is the max.
These are temps from Core temp, if your board/software reads low, then your temps match up with these.


STOCK cooling can OC a quad to 3GHz, so a freezer 7 pro can do 3.2Ghz or so with minor voltage boosts just fine. Yes i have done it myself, i am not basing this on assumption alone. (i've built and sold 4 Q6600 G0 systems, and OC'd 3 of them not counting my own)


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> no, 100 is the max for the quads with the general consensus being 70-75C is the max.
> These are temps from Core temp, if your board/software reads low, then your temps match up with these.
> 
> 
> STOCK cooling can OC a quad to 3GHz, so a freezer 7 pro can do 3.2Ghz or so with minor voltage boosts just fine. Yes i have done it myself, i am not basing this on assumption alone. (i've built and sold 4 Q6600 G0 systems, and OC'd 3 of them not counting my own)




100c?  So my cooling is excellent?


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys,
Is this variation core temps normal?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> 100c?  So my cooling is excellent?



it wont be STABLE, but they wont die either. You jsut stress test it, if its not stable, cool it more.

The reason we like <70C, is merely because it will live longer. running at 90C, i doubt your chip would last too long.

If you have PECI enabled, you can use coretemp and set it to show temp til Tjunction, thats shows you how many degrees til fail.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Guys,
> Is this variation core temps normal?



yes. lapping the chip evens them out, otherwise you just have to deal with it (mine are still 5-8C out, even after lapping)


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it wont be STABLE, but they wont die either. You jsut stress test it, if its not stable, cool it more.
> 
> The reason we like <70C, is merely because it will live longer. running at 90C, i doubt your chip would last too long.
> 
> If you have PECI enabled, you can use coretemp and set it to show temp til Tjunction, thats shows you how many degrees til fail.



I've seen in other posts "PECI ENABLED" What is that? I can't find it in my bios.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I've seen in other posts "PECI ENABLED" What is that? I can't find it in my bios.



a new, more accurate way of measuring the temps.

Its kinda like X degrees til fail.

if your board has it, it'd be hiding in teh same area as speedstep and C1 support, thats where it is on mine.


----------

